
Know Your Gmail Stats using Gmail Meter - avsaro
http://gmailblog.blogspot.com/2012/04/know-your-gmail-stats-using-gmail-meter.html
======
gbrindisi
Off Topic but I hate the new blogger templates! They are inconsistent,
unresponsive and even overlap with the browser sidebar.

~~~
fletchowns
Doesn't even load in Firefox 11.0 on Windows 7 64bit, all I see is some
spinning gears in the middle of the page.

~~~
leviathant
As a user of Firefox 11.0 on Windows 7 65bit who sees the blog just fine, I
have to ask if you're using NoScript.

~~~
meepmorp
> ... Windows 7 65bit who sees the blog just fine...

It's probably the extra address space.

~~~
leviathant
Bahaha, whoops. I should have mentioned that my computer goes up to 11.

------
aayfarsgnrgn
Look at the menubar next to the dropbox logo in the video.

It's the Google Drive app running.

------
unreal37
Clever way to get people to use Google Docs. Instead of providing a page
within Gmail, force people to use the Docs tab and set up their own
spreadsheet. Evil genius.

------
johns
I got stuck on 'Installing...'

~~~
semenko
Same, across a few browsers. :(

~~~
bandy
Across a couple of platforms, too.

~~~
keeganpoppen
so did anyone actually get this to install? I legitimately cannot get it to
work on any browser on either of my macs...

~~~
bandy
I got it to install late Saturday or early Sunday. The data it provided was
unsurprising.

------
monkeyfacebag
Sort of cool, but all it takes is a 1 minute read through of Stephen Wolfram's
most recent blog post to realize there are more interesting and useful ways of
presenting this data. A lot of potentially useful information on sleep and
work patterns is being eliminated by data aggregation. I wish more personal
analytics tools would give users control over presentation.

~~~
tonfa
I think you can modify the code easily (it's an app script, the code is at the
end):

[https://developers.google.com/apps-script/articles/gmail-
sta...](https://developers.google.com/apps-script/articles/gmail-stats)

------
gtCameron
Does anyone know of a tool like this that can generate reports on a non-gmail
service? I would love to see these stats on my work email, but it is run
through exchange not gmail.

~~~
yanowitz
Sanebox.com offer visualizations of your email, broken out by useful vs time
wasting. It's a side effect of them managing your inbox. They'd probably be
open to additional data viz ideas

------
frankdenbow
Here is a similar service, also using your gmail account
<https://yearinreview.toutapp.com/>

------
liyanchang
Nice; told me what I already know.

That I get way too many emails and I reply to way too few.

------
sebastianavina
some nerds need to get outside

